
Americans Keep Getting Smarter About Sugar - tapanjk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-10-11/americans-cut-sugar-intake-in-decline-worth-celebrating
======
solvaholic
The data behind Bloomberg's article are about how much sugar is produced and
sold, rather than how much each American chooses to consume:

> The agency does not actually monitor how much sugar we put in our bodies; it
> measures “estimated deliveries for domestic food and beverage use” and
> divides it by the population.

Bloomberg's graph rises and falls with the volume of high-fructose corn syrup.
When I compare it to a graph of ethanol production in the US [1] I wonder if
the "estimated deliveries for domestic food and beverage use" are decreasing
simply because ethanol works out better - for growers - than high fructose
corn syrup.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol_fuel_in_the_United_Sta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol_fuel_in_the_United_States#Production)

